
Adobe Shadow – a new way to debug mobile web sites and apps - tomeast
http://corlan.org/2012/03/07/introducing-adobe-shadow-a-new-way-to-debug-mobile-web-sites-and-apps/
======
jlindenbaum
If only it executed JavaScript...

